

WikiLeaks refutes media reports about 'Ecuadorean disarray' - Crypta
http://rt.com/news/assange-ecuador-tensions-snowden-430/

======
uvdiv
This is fabulously ironic:

 _President Rafael Correa responding to the leak_ [of the Snowden asylum
document] _by the newspapers has accused the media of spying on Ecuadorean
officials. He also stressed that the corrupted media power is the worst weapon
that mankind has invented._

------
catmanjan
Wall Street Journal spreading FUD? Say it ain't so!

~~~
mpyne
Surely you must mean Univision, the source of both the WSJ and ABC News
stories and data relating to this?

WSJ is going off of Assange's own words, and the RT story linked here doesn't
try to deny what Univision leaked, it tries to change the question to whether
the NSA is hacking into Ecuador.

But it was Assange himself who apologized "if we have unwittingly [caused]
Ecuador discomfort in the Snowden matter." Followed by "...If similar events
arise you can be assured that they do not originate in any lack of respect or
concern for Ecuador or its government,"

The WSJ itself called the situation "Disarray in the Ecuadorean Government",
and it seems hard to categorize that as completely false. There was a safe
pass drafted on Pres. Correa's order. Snowden even used it to fly to Russia.
Ecuador told the U.S. to piss off with its trade agreement. And then suddenly
the safe pass is invalid, was always invalid, had nothing to do with Correa,
etc. What happened?

~~~
TillE
> There was a safe pass drafted on Pres. Correa's order. Snowden even used it
> to fly to Russia.

Have either of those things been confirmed? I'm not sure his passport was
revoked before he left Hong Kong, and I certainly don't think we ever had any
official word about any travel documents from Ecuador.

Even if we trust Assange, he's not there and can't know everything. He could
easily have been mistaken about a number of facts.

